# Sound Treiber



## lernen.2007 (30. März 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe mein PC neu aufgesetzt bzw. Formatiert und das Betriebssystem neu installiert. Sound Treiber CD habe ich nicht mehr und ich habe viele Treiber versucht, aber es funktioniert einfach nicht. Kann jemand mir vielleicht weiterhelfen? Ihr sieht vom Bild, was für ein Rechner ich habe.

Danke


----------



## chmee (31. März 2008)

Man wird aus dem Bild nicht schlau, ob es ein Onboard-Soundchip ist oder eine eigene Karte. Und auch die Marke / Bezeichnung des Mainboards kann man nicht erlesen, ausser das es einen SIS760GX Chipsatz hat..

Könnte ein K8S-MV sein, oder ein ECS 760GX-M2 oder ein Foxconn K8MC-S etc..

mfg chmee


----------



## lernen.2007 (31. März 2008)

Hallo,

was für Informationen brauchst du noch? Wie kann ich es denn beschaffen?

Gruß


----------



## PC Heini (31. März 2008)

Würde in Deinem Fall mal EVEREST vorschlagen. Ist Freeware und gibt in etwa detaillierte Auskunft über dein System. Unter Umständen findest Du sogar mit EVEREST den richtigen Treiber. Einfach installieren und dann das Programm starten. Liefert in den meisten Fällen auch noch Links für Treiber mit.


----------

